# Something I Really Miss



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

When I was 17 and just starting to learn to drive, my father bought a Hillman Minx....it was immaculate.......red up to about waist level, then a chrome strip and the upper parts in white. Set off by white-wall tyres.....all were a factory option.

WHY don't makers still offer two-tone paint jobs???

Roger


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roger said:


> When I was 17 and just starting to learn to drive, my father bought a Hillman Minx....it was immaculate.......red up to about waist level, then a chrome strip and the upper parts in white. Set off by white-wall tyres.....all were a factory option.
> 
> WHY don't makers still offer two-tone paint jobs???
> 
> ...


......and whitewall tyres


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Fashion, cost and the fact it looks crap









Actually the first two are correct..........and virtually all of todays cars would not lend themselves easily style wise to a "colour over" finish.

Although when you order your next Bentley theres no problem, its on the list.









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

←
​


----------

